# Scariest moment of my life



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Went to the park today to walk trails with Ruby, and a lot of people take their dogs there too since there is a dog park close by. So I was walking with Ruby off leash and I saw a lab coming so I went to grab Ruby to put her back on her leash, but I startled her so she jumped back and then she noticed the dog so they started walking towards eachother and the owner didnt mind so I let her investigate. 

Next thing you know, the lab starts jumping on Ruby and chasing her in circles, at first I thought it was a playful game, but then I saw "the look" and I realized the lab was in a bad mode. Ruby was terrified and she was trying to run circles back to me but the lab kept blocking her off then he would flip her over on her back and try to get at her. The stupid owner was doing nothing but yelling at her dog to come back, not even trying to get him. Then when Ruby realized she couldnt get back to me because the lab kept jumping on her and blocking her path to me she just bolted. She OUTRAN the lab! I was screaming her name and running after her, and then she dissapeared. I couldnt see her. I have never ran so fast in my entire life. I ran for a good 2 minutes, and then I rounded the corner and found Ruby sitting and waiting for me, shaking. The lab had stopped chasing her so she stopped and waited for me, but she wouldnt walk back in my direction. 

This happened literally half an hour ago, so Im still shaking just thinking of it. I lost sight of my dog for a couple minutes, never have I felt such a fear before. I just cant believe she outran a lab. If I could turn back time I honestly think I would have kicked that damn dog, but I was too terrified to think of anything but finding Ruby. Stupid owner didnt even say or do anything. Not letting Ruby offleash for a while, that was way too terrifying.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry, this happened and I'm glad Ruby is O.K. This is why I don't go near anywhere people have off leash dogs, period...I have my own little secret place I like to go where I let my dogs run free.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats a scary situation! yikes, I'm glad you were able to find her at the end. I've had so many run ins with off leash dogs around here. I dont mind if the dog is off leash and well trained/responds to recall, but we've been charged by aggressive dogs while at the park and in return it's made Uno very reactive. Just couple days ago, I was walking in my neighborhood and this huge rottweiler ran up to us, I could see Uno tensing up and hackles going up and I knew he was going to snap at the dog. The owner was just sitting on a porch, doing absolutely nothing, I told him to get his dog and thats when he started calling the dog back, but it wouldnt listen. So I started backing away slowly and the dog kept following us, until the lazy ass owner got up and went to get his dog. Some people have no common sense.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad everything is ok. Its amazing what one can do (such as outrun a much faster dog) when scared sh!tless. 

I am with Whiteleo on this one. This is why I don't bother with dog parks. It may be fine and dandy everyday. And then one day, some idiot brings their untrained, bad mannered dog in, and doesn't even do anything about it. But I understand too that this is all some people have to get their dogs offleash (I am very grateful for the woods in my backyard even if I have to deal with bugs every year).

I hope you don't have to deal with those idiots anymore.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, very scary. Especially since a lab is so much bigger than a pug. I'm so glad she stopped and waited for you and glad everything is ok.

It wasn't the damn dog you should have kicked; it was the damn owner. However, it does seem neither dog has very good recall; perhaps it is better not to go off leash because this could have ended up very badly for Ruby.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i'll be honest this sounds like your fault. glad you got ruby though


Kat said:


> Went to the park today to walk trails with Ruby, and a lot of people take their dogs there too since there is a dog park close by. So I was walking with Ruby off leash and I saw a lab coming so I went to grab Ruby to put her back on her leash, but I startled her so she jumped back and then she noticed the dog so they started walking towards eachother and the owner didnt mind so I let her investigate.
> 
> Next thing you know, the lab starts jumping on Ruby and chasing her in circles, at first I thought it was a playful game, but then I saw "the look" and I realized the lab was in a bad mode. Ruby was terrified and she was trying to run circles back to me but the lab kept blocking her off then he would flip her over on her back and try to get at her. The stupid owner was doing nothing but yelling at her dog to come back, not even trying to get him. Then when Ruby realized she couldnt get back to me because the lab kept jumping on her and blocking her path to me she just bolted. She OUTRAN the lab! I was screaming her name and running after her, and then she dissapeared. I couldnt see her. I have never ran so fast in my entire life. I ran for a good 2 minutes, and then I rounded the corner and found Ruby sitting and waiting for me, shaking. The lab had stopped chasing her so she stopped and waited for me, but she wouldnt walk back in my direction.
> 
> This happened literally half an hour ago, so Im still shaking just thinking of it. I lost sight of my dog for a couple minutes, never have I felt such a fear before. I just cant believe she outran a lab. If I could turn back time I honestly think I would have kicked that damn dog, but I was too terrified to think of anything but finding Ruby. Stupid owner didnt even say or do anything. Not letting Ruby offleash for a while, that was way too terrifying.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

No, Ruby has very good recall. She always comes when called and I clip her back on. She was trying to get back to me the entire time, but she couldnt because the dog kept jumping infront of her and taking her out of my path, then she would circle and try again. I was going to clip the leash on but the owner said it was fine, so I let Ruby proceed to meet the dog. They were fine for a minute then the dog started getting too amped up. Read it how you will, but I honestly dont think it was my fault. Nothing like this has ever happened in the two years Iv been going to that park. When the dog stopped chasing her she sat and waited for me, she didnt continue to run. 

And about kicking the dog, I was speaking out of anger, considering the dog ran back right past me and it didnt even cross my mind I would never have actually done it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Seriously, RC?? Places where dogs are welcome off leash doesn't mean aggressive dogs should be. How is it their fault some idiot brought their idiot dog and didn't in any way attempt to stop its aggressive and undesirable behavior. 

My dogs have pretty good recall but if they were running for their lives I don't know I'd count on it.

I've had more run ins with aggressive, unruly labs than anything else, including one that full on attacked me and Annie. YOU BET I kicked that dog with all my strength to get it the hell away, and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. I do not endorse hurting animals of any kind, but when it comes to the safety of my dogs and myself, I have a "whatever means necessary" belief. I officially leash up and leave now before anything happens.

Eta:before the lab people jump on me, I only leave when they come bounding totally out of control. I don't know WHAT it is with lab and golden owners around here thinking they don't have to train their dogs at all because they are classic family dogs. It's so annoying. We have so many awesome ones that come to daycare, but I can't think of another breed I have more issues with out and about, and it's 100% owner error.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry, I misunderstood. It's scary to think of something happening to Ruby. 

We think of all the things we could do but things happen so fast it's hard to react. I carry this stun gun but I think the dogfight might be over before I got it out of my pocket.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm glad you found your dog. i find it hard to believe a Pug 
can out run a Lab. 2 dogs off leash, 2 owners calling their dogs,
neither dog comes, umm.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i'm glad you found your dog. i find it hard to believe a Pug
> can out run a Lab. 2 dogs off leash, 2 owners calling their dogs,
> neither dog comes, umm.


She said her dog TRIED to come, but the other dog kept blocking her. Can't really fault a dog for trying their hardest to do what is asked, but its physically impossible. It's like me getting mad at my Corgi for not taking out the trash or mowing the lawn on command.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wow i bet that was very scary glad it all worked out ok 
im prolly really dumb but if a dog comes at Cesar with not so good intentions and the owner does nothing to physically stop there dogs i will go up and make the dog step back useing my body and a stern voice.

i have had to do this a few times and owners DONT like it but i dont give a crap what other owners like or dont like.
i am kind of suprised i havent been bitten before though lol


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I kicked the pug next door. Didn't want to. Wasn't the dogs fault. It was just protecting it's border which reached beyond my home. The dog didn't like Bridget at all. She is going to scream for it from a distance while it snarls and snaps at Bridget. So yes, I kicked it and I even let her know I was displeased with her dog being off leash. It happened again the next day so I called and reported her. 3 reports in total before it stopped. My next step was to take pictures of the event happening and file charges against her. She lives a few houses down from me. I want to be nice to the lady. We are suppose to look out for each other. I can't afford to allow her to put my dog in danger. 

A few days ago she brought her dog out on a leash. It snarled at both of my dogs. Molly and Bridget looked at each other. They did this really weird gestured where Molly lowered her nose and Bridget tapped it with her nose and then Bridget lowered her nose so Molly could with her nose, then both looked at the dog and kind of smiled before sitting calmly at the door. I don't know what that gesture was. I can only guess it would be a good idea that she keeps her dog leashed for the safety of everyone.

It sounds like the leash would have made it easier for the leg to get to your dog. Not having your dog on the leash just made it harder for you to help. I'm going to take the advice of others and carry a stun gun. It hate kicking dogs and realize they could get hurt by it. A stun gun will probably be much safer overall for everyone involved, myself included.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems some people were just quickly reading through my original post and jumping to assumptions. Thank you CorgiPaws for clearing my post up to some of the responders. 

Like I said, because of that incident, I will not be letting Ruby off leash for a while. But, like I also said, it was not her fault, she was trying to get back to me when I was calling her, but the lab made it impossible. It is a place where a lot of people take theirs dogs to walk, both on and off leash. And when Ruby is off leash she never runs off to greet another dog, I walk with her towards the owner and the dog if the owner says its ok. She is not one to just sprint into action. She is a cautious dog and approaches people and dogs at her own pace, she doesnt like dogs or people up in her face.


----------



## PatricksDanes2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That is so scary – I would have been terrified. I can't believe a Pug outran a Lab - amazing. I’m so glad Ruby is OK!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i'm glad you found your dog. i find it hard to believe a Pug
> can out run a Lab. 2 dogs off leash, 2 owners calling their dogs,
> neither dog comes, umm.


they don't call them zoomies for nothing....my pug, in the right frame of mind, could out run a lot of dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Seems some people were just quickly reading through my original post and jumping to assumptions. Thank you CorgiPaws for clearing my post up to some of the responders.
> 
> Like I said, because of that incident, I will not be letting Ruby off leash for a while. But, like I also said, it was not her fault, she was trying to get back to me when I was calling her, but the lab made it impossible. It is a place where a lot of people take theirs dogs to walk, both on and off leash. And when Ruby is off leash she never runs off to greet another dog, I walk with her towards the owner and the dog if the owner says its ok. She is not one to just sprint into action. She is a cautious dog and approaches people and dogs at her own pace, she doesnt like dogs or people up in her face.


you did nothing wrong and neither did ruby. give her a treat. and a great big hug.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood. It's scary to think of something happening to Ruby.
> 
> We think of all the things we could do but things happen so fast it's hard to react. I carry this stun gun but I think the dogfight might be over before I got it out of my pocket.


i do think the owner deserved a good kick.

i hear stories like this one and i swear...my dogs hopefully will have long, boring lives on a leash.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I never let me dogs off leash. Especially somewhere they can get away from me.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, i dont really care how well I think my dog is at listening. I dont care if he can perform all day without a leash on, he has his own mind, if he wants to run off, hes going too. It doesnt matter if im screaming my lungs out, hes gonna do what he wants to do. Im just thankful you found your dog


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm so glad she is okay! 

I hate stupid people!

There was a time when Tucker was about 7 weeks old he was about 20 ft from the porch pooping in the field. I had Annie out with him and I was standing about 10 feet from him (he wont potty with you stalking him, he wants his distance) The Neighbors dog aggressive GSD that they never put on a leash, bolted at him. He ran further to the field. I would have beat that dog off of him if she would have touched him. By any means necessary. Lucky Annie is pretty good with her "Watch it" (look, be aware, but dont touch), "Get it" (give warnings), "Kill it" (attack), and "at ease" (come back to my side) commands. I yelled for Annie and she came around the barn, I yelled "Kill It!" and she ran at the GSD and attacked it all the way out of the yard right before it was an inch away from Tucker. From then on, I had a baseball bat on my walks, and a bow and arrow hanging on the front porch. (after ripping open her neck and breaking her ear, the GSD didnt come back and the owners, who got fined for having an aggressive dog, started keeping a better eye out on their dog.)

I know it sounds terrible, but I could kill a dog that was trying to harm my dogs if needed with no remorse. 

Idiots shouldnt own animals. Poor Ruby. She was probably terrified.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you to all the positive replies! Yeah, from now on I will be keeping Ruby on her leash when I go to that park. Dont want anything like that to happen again. My moms boyfriend said I could use his backyard on nice days to let Ruby run around offleash. Its perfect cause his yard is HUGE and fully enclosed, dont have to worry about anything.


----------

